# how long does It takes for duckweed to reproduce



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well I bought some java moss for one of my tanks and found out that there was some duckweed with it so I separate the duckweed and now I have it on small cups two of the cups are floating on my 55 gallon and I placed another one close to a window y want to add some on my 5gallon tanks but for what I've read it reproduces like crazy so the plan is basically once the tanks are kind of full get some in the 55 gallon for my mollies to eat I trow a couple of them today and they just ate it so it should work it's been in the cups for about two weeks to make sure they're no snails or anything bad on them the question now is how to take care of it and if I should add them now or wait a little bit more and I don't know if I should get another light so any advice on this

On the 5 gallons I don't know if they would reproduce with the room only light cause the aquarium light is inside the tank I'll post a picture showing


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

Duckweed takes very quickly to reproduce given the right circumstances, it keeps growing in my 10g and I have yet been able to get rid of it. @[email protected]


----------



## darkangel (Jun 11, 2013)

the regular ones will double in numbers every 1-2 days with good light. Giant duckweed is a bit slower IME.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Small duckweed will take over your tank if you don't keep up with it. It blocks light and can get in your filter. Some attached itself to moss shipped with my shrimp. I'm still trying to get rid of it.

If you want floaters, try large duckweed or Red Root Floaters or water lettuce. Easier to control.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

duckweed seems like it will never go away once you put it in a tank, but it is free food for african dwarf frogs, we got some antler fern from a roak we won, it is my favorite floter


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Well the only problem is that I don't have a store where I can get aquatic plants close to my area the only place where I have found plants it's about two hours from my house and they don't have any floating plants the duck weed arrived by mistake I saw a post of someone selling red root floaters but never answered I would like to try red root but I don't know where can I find some at a reasonable price and what do I need to add to the tanks in order to keep it alive


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

My duckweed took FOREVER to even appear in my tank. It didn't appear until about a month after I got my last plant (which is where I'm assuming it came from), and for the past 3 months I only saw a couple of clumps of 2 or 3 every once in a while. It wasn't until this week that it's really started to multiply a lot. I have good lighting, too. It's a 55 gallon tank and I have two 50 watt bulbs at 9000K each.


----------



## Stone (Jan 6, 2013)

floater just need fish in the water basically all their food is directly from the water column,I will have some low/med light plants packages for sale in a week or two all of my tanks are getting close to needing a trim


----------



## Kalari32 (Jan 10, 2013)

I had about 4 pieces of duckweed in my shipment of plants, and now I have about 30-40 pieces. They grew to this about in a week in a half!


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Stone said:


> floater just need fish in the water basically all their food is directly from the water column,I will have some low/med light plants packages for sale in a week or two all of my tanks are getting close to needing a trim


If you have some red root Can. You put me on the list I'll get some for sure


----------



## carlos puron (Jun 9, 2013)

Ok so I guess duck weed is not the best option


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Someone is selling RRF right now:

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=228170


----------

